# مجالس النساء > استراحة طالبات العلم >  هل تجاوزت الثلاثين؟!

## أمة الله أم عبد الله

*جميع النساء يقلقن بشأن التقدم بالعمر وأن اختلفت نسب القلق من امرأة لأخرى. الحقيقة أن الجميع لا يتطلع لأن تبدأ التجاعيد بالزحف على الوجه النضر وهذا فعلا ما يبدأ بالحدوث بعد تجاوز عمر الخامسة والثلاثين.*
*ولكن الأمر الذي لا يعرفه الكثيرون أن فوائد النضوج تتعدى ظهور التجاعيد الصغيرة على الوجه بكثير. فبعد هذا العمر من المؤكد أن معالم الوجه ستبدأ بالتغير ولكن كذلك ستتغير نظرتك للحياة وطريقة نظرك للأمور.*
*الإنسان يصبح أكثر تصالحا مع نفسه في سنوات النضج مما يعني انك ستصبحين راضية أكثر عن مظهرك الخارجي كلما تقدمت بالسن فيصبح اختيارك للملابس نابعا من ذوقك الخاص وشعورك المتفرد بالأناقة بحيث لا تعودين تركضين وراء الموضة دون التفكير فيما إذا كانت تناسبك أم لا.*
*هذا الأمر لا يعني انك ستهملين مظهرك بل يعني انك ستصبحين راضية عن خياراتك بصورة لا تشعرك بأنك بحاجة إلى متابعة الموضة وكذلك ستطورين ثقة عالية بالنفس بحيث تشكلين شخصيتك الخاصة بك دون الالتفات لما سيظنه الأشخاص المحيطين بك.*
*الثقة التي تأتي مع الخبرة في الحياة ستحررك وتجعلك تركزين على ما هو مهم بالنسبة لك لا ما يعتقد الآخرين باهميته. كذلك النضوج يجعلك شخصا أفضل على صعيد العلاقات الشخصية العاطفية حيث أن ما مر بك من تجارب واختلاط مع البشر في معترك الحياة وعلى صعيد العمل يجعل لديك الخبرة الكافية والتعقل اللازم لفهم وجهه نظر الأخر بحيث تختلف وجهه نظرك وتميل إلى التعقل بعكس ما كان الأمر في فترة العشرينات.*
*كذلك ستدركين في هذه المرحلة أن الرجل المثالي عبارة عن أسطورة وان الإنسان المثالي هو كذلك من الأساطير وبهذا تصبحين أكثر تقديرا لما تملكين وأكثر قدرة على التعامل مع العيوب البسيطة للبشر.*
*نضيف أن الإنسان منذ فجر التاريخ ما انفك يبحث عن ينبوع الشباب وماء الخلود متناسيا أن كل مرحلة من الحياة لها متعتها وطعمها الخاص لذلك على الإنسان أن يتمتع بكل لحظة على أنها فرصة جديدة لاكتساب خبرات ومعارف جديدة.*
*وفقا للبروفيسور جورج فيلانت من كلية الطب بجامعة هارفارد، فإن شخصية الإنسان وسلوكه لا تحدد في سن الثلاثين. ويعتقد فيلانت بشدة أن الأمر لا يكمن فيما يحصل لنا بل في ما نجعل ذلك يؤثر علينا.*
*وهذه بالضبط النظرية التي تقف وراء النظام الجديد المسمى "علم النفس الإيجابي" أي السعي العلمي لأكثر الوسائل الواعدة بحياة مفعمة بالصحة والاكتفاء. ويعتقد البروفيسور مارتين سليغمان، أحد أكثر الداعمين لهذا العمل، أننا نحتاج من أجل تحقيق سعادة كاملة إلى الشعور بالرضى حول ماضينا، حاضرنا ومستقبلنا.*
*وتتمثل الرسالة الأساسية في:
لا تتمسكي بسلبيات الماضي بل فكري في اللحظة التي أنت فيها حيث تتطلب الحياة ذلك وقومي بالتخطيط لخطوات واضحة جدا لتحسين مستقبلك وفيما يلي ذلك..*
*1- عالجي الماضي: 
 ضعي آلام الماضي خلف ظهرك لان التمسك بها يجعلك تشعرين بالمرارة والامتعاض ويمنعك من التحرك إلى الأمام. وعوضا عن ذلك تمسكي بإيجابيات الماضي.*
*قومي كل يوم ولمدة أسبوع بتخصيص خمس دقائق في الصباح والمساء للتفكير في بعض أكثر الأشياء المحببة إلى نفسك والتي خبرتيها. إن ذلك من شأنه أن يجعلك سعيدة ومتفائلة.*
*وتشير الأبحاث إلى أن الأشخاص الذين يتعافون من مشاكل نفسية أو جسدية يصبحون أكثر قوة، بحسب الدكتور كريستوفر بترسون، عضو مؤسس في شبكة علم النفس الإيجابي وهي مجموعة باحثني يقومون بدراسات علمية حول التجارب الإنسانية الإيجابية.*
*وباختصار فإن تعزيز قوتنا واستحضار الجوانب الإيجابية في حياتنا بصورة فعالة هو افضل وصفة للسعادة. ومن الأهمية بمكان أيضا أن نتذكر أن الماضي لا يقرر مستقبلنا ويمكن أن لا يكون ماضي الإنسان من صنع يديه ولكن المستقبل بكل تأكيد يمكن أن يكون كذلك.*
*خذي ورقة وقلما وسجلي ماذا و أين تريدين أن تضعي نفسك ومن ثم اكتشفي الخطوات التي تحتاجين إليها لتحقيق ذلك.*
*2- طالبي بمكافآتك:
من المهم أن تميزي بين الأشياء التي تجلب المتعة والمكافآت. فالأشياء التي تجلب المتعة تأتي من خلال الأستهلاك مثل الشيكولاته، الموسيقى، الأبتسامات، أو القيلولة بعد حمام دافئ. كذلك فإن الأشياء الممتعة*
*يمكن أن تكون أفكارا أو مشاعر جسدية ولكن لها فائدة قصيرة الأمد.*
*من جانب آخر تأتي المكافآت نتيجة استخدام قدراتنا وبذل مجهود عقلي أو جسدي وتترك ذكريات لا تنسى: فكري فقط بالآثار الجيدة للتمارين الرياضية والمحادثات العظيمة تستمر أطول بكثير من تناول لوح للشكولاته. لذا عليك مواجهة التحديات الجدية وتعلمي مهارات جديدة.*
*3- فكري بطريقة صحيحة : 
 تظهر الأبحاث أن المتفائلين يحققون أهدافهم بشكل أكبر وأسرع من غيرهم وأنهم يتمتعون بصحة جسدية أفضل ويعانون من القلق والاكتئاب بشكل أقل من المتشائمين.*
*ويعود سبب ذلك بشكل كبير إلى أنهم يظلوا مثابرين حتى في مواجهة إخفاقات كبرى وأن هذه الثقة والمرونة تصبح صفة ملازمة.*
*أما النظرة السلبية فتسبب التوتر وإفراز هرمونات الكورتيزول والأدرينالين التي تضغط على جهاز المناعة في الجسم مما يجعلنا عرضة للإصابة بالمرض. كذلك فإن أصحاب النظرة التشاؤمية أكثر قابلية لتبني عادات مدمرة مثل التدخين.*
*ووفقا للبروفيسور سليغمان، فإن المهارة تكمن في مراجعة الفشل واعتباره مشكلة مؤقتة تؤثر على جانب واحد من حياتك بدل تضخيم المسألة وكأنها فاجعة حلت بك من خلال رؤية الأشياء وكأنها صفة ملازمة لشخصية متصدعة.*
*وقد تمت تجربة هذا الأسلوب لأكثر من عقد حتى الآن ويعتبر بمثابة حاجز وقائي يستطيع الحد من شدة وحدوث الاكتئاب إلى النصف*

----------


## مسك خير

جزاك الله خيرا على الموضوع الطيب

----------


## سيدة ريفية

بعد الثلاثين الإحساس الوحيد الذي عشته هو أني في منتصف العمر وأنه بدأ العد التنازلي ....
لم يعد يهمني في الحياة شيء ..فقط أن ألحق متخففة 
صدقوني لسان حالي دوما يردد ..ثم ماذا ؟؟؟؟
لست مكتئبة - إلا لماما - لكني أستشعر عدمية الحياة وقماءتها بمعنى تزوجت لم أتزوج .. عملت لم أعمل 
كنت غنية أوفقيرة في فيلا او كوخ الأمر عندي سيييييييييييييي  ييييييييييييييي  ييييييييييييييي  يييان 
كيف تفسرن شعوري ؟؟؟

----------


## أم معاذة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
تظنين أنك غير مكتئبة ولكن تفسيرك لحالتك يدل على عكس ذلك! ويبدو لي أنك تعانين من الفراغ، أولنقل ليس لديك شيء مهم - على حسب ظنك - يملأ عليك حياتك، وهذا ما يجعلك تشعرين بأن كل الأمور والحالات متساوية لديك،هل تشخيصي في محله؟

----------


## سيدة ريفية

بالعكس .. أختي أم معاذة لما لا تقولين اني في طريق الزهد في الدنيا ؟؟؟
إذا كانت الدنيا أقل شأنا من جناح بعوضة فترى ماذا تساوي تطلعاتنا فيها ؟؟؟؟؟
سعيدة أختي بردك كيفما كان فالقلوب جبلت على من يهتم بها أراك لاحقا

----------


## أم معاذة

لقد أسأت فهمك إذا، لأني لا أعلم أن هذا هو الزهد،ولأنك لم تذكري أنك راضية وأنك تعتبرين هذا تدينا، فعلى هذا أنت لست في طريقك إلى الزهد، بل أنت فعلا زاهدة،أرجو أن تعذري سوء فهمي، وأتمنى لك دوام الحال.

----------


## سيدة ريفية

شكرا أختي في الله ... بل هذا هو الحوار 
وأكرر أنا سعيدة بردك

----------


## الراجية رحمة الله وعفوه

صدقت والله حبيبتي حورية كما أمد لك يميني مؤيدة لما تقولين

----------


## أمة الله أم عبد الله

اسعدني مروركن أخواتي الحبيبات 

والذهد في الدنيا ان نصل كما وصلت اليه الأخت الحبيبه جويرية ان لا تجري وراء الدنيا إذا أتتها الحمد لله وإذا لم تأتها فالآخرة خير وأبقى .. والدنيا فناء ولا يبقى الا العمل الذي سنأخذه معنا في الآخره لا المال ولا البيت ولا العيال ولا الزوج بل العمل الصالح ، والولد الصالح الذي يدعوا لنا 

اسأل الله لي ولكن حسن الخاتمة وجنة عرضها السموات والأرض

----------


## فتاة التوحيد والعقيده

بارك الله فيك أختي
في الحقيقه الجميع بل أغلب النساء لا تريد الاقتــــــــــ  ـراب من ذلك الخط ولكن هكذا سائره الحياة(ابتسامه)

ولكن لو نظرنا للوجه الأخر.... من ذلك العمر لوجدنا الحكمه بدأت تظهر والرزانه وكذلك العلم وتجاااااااارب السابقة من الحياة
بل مرحلة النضجر واتخاذ القرار السليم


أختي الغالي بارك المولى فيك وزادكي علما وعملا


موفقه

----------


## سيدة ريفية

اسمي حورية وليس جويرية لكن صدقي هذا خطأ لذيذ صدر منك أختي أمة الله 
أشتاق إليكن وعيني ما تملت بكن ...
هذا الحب في الله

----------


## ام مهند

السلام عليكن اخواتى الكريمات ان الاسلام العزيز لم يرد لنا فى هذة الدنيا بمجرد الزهد فى الدنيا وفى متاعها الزائل ولكن اقول التنعم وهى كلمة اعنيها هى التنعم بالطاعة وان يجد الانسان فى قلبة لذة التعبد لله جل وعلا ومتابعة نبية صلى الله علية وسلم كم تتنعم احاكن بلذة الوقوف بين يدى الله عز وجل فى الصلاة وكذلك فى وقت السحر كم تتلذذ احدنا بالم الجوع فى صيام رمضان او فى صيام التطوع وبم نشعر حين ارتدائنا لحجاب الستر والعفة طاعة اربنا وتشبها بنساء نبينا هل نشعر حقا بهذة اللذة وانها والله حلاوة الايمان التى اخبر عنها نبينا الكريم علية افضل الصلاة ولتم التسليم

----------


## أم محمد عبد الله

أنا تزوجت في سن 35،كان أمرا عاديا
المهم أن تقتنع المرأة أن الزواج أو عدمه كلاهما كتب في الأزل و لا يكون إلا ما أراد الله فلما القلق على أمر ليس بيد المرأة
حب الله أعظم في قلب المؤمن من الدنيا و ما فيها

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

> أنا تزوجت في سن 35،كان أمرا عاديا
> المهم أن تقتنع المرأة أن الزواج أو عدمه كلاهما كتب في الأزل و لا يكون إلا ما أراد الله فلما القلق على أمر ليس بيد المرأة
> حب الله أعظم في قلب المؤمن من الدنيا و ما فيها



كم اعجبني ردك أختاه ، خصوصا قولك : ... كان أمرا عاديا ... هذا يعني أنك كنت راضية بقضاء الله و علمتي ان الزواج رزق و لن يؤتى الرزق إلا من الرزاق ، لا فض فوك أختاه ، ثم تعدي سن الثلاثين هو في حد ذاته عمر جديد لأن المرأة ستشعر بالنضوج أكثر و تفارق بعض السخافات التي رسمت حياتها الماضية أم الدنيا فلا ضير إن اجتهدت فيها المرأة المسلمة لإصلاحها ، و لطلب الآخرة ، فنحن لا نطلق الدنيا و لا نزهد فيها بقدر ما نجعلها طريقا طيبا مستقيما للآخرة .
شكرا أخيتي على الموضوع المميز .

----------


## ربوع الإسـلام

> هل تجاوزت الثلاثين؟!


لا ، ولله الحمد .. ( إبتسامة )
.. شكر الله لكِ أُخية موضوعٌ مُتميز ..

----------


## أم محمد عبد الله

أمة الوهاب
حب الله لا يمنعنا من الاجتهاد في الحياة الدنيا بل على العكس من ذلك هو دافع لنا لاعمار الأرض كما أراد الله لنا
حب الله حماية لنا من أن نزل أو نضل
أسعدني مرورك أختاه و بارك الله لنا في كل أخواتنا
أحبكن في الله
حورية أنتظرك

----------


## أمة الله أم عبد الله

ماشاء الله أخواتي نورتن موضوعي واسعدني المرور ..

احبكن في الله

----------


## ربوع الإسـلام

> ماشاء الله أخواتي نورتن موضوعي واسعدني المرور ..
> 
> احبكن في الله


 أحبّك الذي أحببتنا من أجله  
والحقيقة الموضوع يشع نورًا بصاحبتة المُتألقة ..
إنما دخلنا ليُصيبنا بعضًا من نورها : )

----------


## أم علي

هنيئا لكن هذه القناعة وعدم الركض وراء هذه الدنيا الزائفة
كم أتمنى والله أن ينزع الله حب الدنيا من قلبي أشعر بأني متعلقة بالدنيا..يغيضني والله هذا الشئ لكن لاأتغير ولاأدري لماذا؟
كم أسمع من المحاضرات وأتأثر لكن لاتطبيق!!
كم أتمنى أن استشعر حب الله وحلاوة الايمان واللذة في العبادات لكن ........لاأدري ماذا أقول!!
وأخيرا جزى الله كاتبة الموضوع خيرا واسأل الله أن لايجعل الدنيا أكبر همنا ولامبلغ علمنا ولاإلى النار مصيرنا وأن يجعل الجنة هي دارنا..اللهم آمين

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

> أمة الوهاب
> حب الله لا يمنعنا من الاجتهاد في الحياة الدنيا بل على العكس من ذلك هو دافع لنا لاعمار الأرض كما أراد الله لنا
> حب الله حماية لنا من أن نزل أو نضل
> أسعدني مرورك أختاه و بارك الله لنا في كل أخواتنا
> أحبكن في الله
> حورية أنتظرك



أكيد أختاه لكن علينا ان نفرق بين حب الله و الزهد في الدنيا ، مشكلة الكثير من المسلمين انهم طلقوا الدنيا فتزوجها الغرب ، فأين نحن من علومهم و اختراعاتهم و ... ونحن نزلت في حقنا سورة الحديد ، و أُمرنا بالعلم و المعرفة ، إذن لنجعل الدنيا طريقا للآخرة ، هذا هو قصدي أخيتي الغالية .

----------


## تلميذة ابن القيم

نعم دخلت الثلاثين !
وبعدها 
أعدنفسي من الراحلين ....!
احسن الله لي ولكم الخواتيم

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

المرأة ذات زوج وأولاد عليها أن لا تهمل نفسها كما تفعل العديد من النساء، بأن تجعل لها وقتا للاعتناء بنفسها، فتنظيم الوقت حتى لا تظلم نفسها أو أسرتها.

----------


## أم أروى المكية

بارك الله فيكن أخواتي في الله .
إن لمرحلة سن الثلاثين ميزات متعددة لا يدركها إلا من عاش هذه المرحلة ومنها على سبيل المثال :
عند سن الثلاثين حيث يصبح للإنسان في هذا العمر شخصيته المستقلة وأفكاره الخاصة وطريقته الفريدة في التعامل مع الأخرين .
  وأيضا تزداد خبرة الإنسان في التعرف على المعدن الحقيقي للناس، مما يقلل من تعرضه لأي مواقف محرجة أو مواقف يسئ التصرف فيها .
  يقدر الشخص في هذه المرحلة قيمة الوقت أكثر من غيرها من المراحل السابقة ،كما يقدر نعمة الصحة حتى وإن كان لايزال يتمتع بقدر وافر منها، فيدرك أن  عليه شكر الله تعالى عليها والمحافظة عليها .
ففي رأي أن مرحلة الثلاثين مرحلة مميزة في حياتنا جميعا .

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

بارك الله في عمرك وعلمك و وقتك أم اروى المكية

----------


## أم رفيدة المسلمة

وفيكِ بارك الله أم أروى المكية .

----------

